# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Henry V act 1 scene7

## Greengage

Thought this was good when I came across it.

so work the honeybees,

Creatures that by a rule in nature teach

The act of order to a peopled kingdom.

They have a king and officers of sorts,

Where some like magistrates correct at home,

Others like merchants venture trade abroad,

Others like soldiers armèd in their stings

Make boot upon the summers velvet buds,

Which pillage they with merry march bring home

To the tent royal of their emperor,

Who, busied in his majesty, surveys

The singing masons building roofs of gold,

The civil citizens kneading up the honey,

The poor mechanic porters crowding in

Their heavy burdens at his narrow gate,

The sad-eyed justice with his surly hum

Delivering o'er to executors pale

The lazy yawning drone.

----------


## Feckless Drone

> The sad-eyed justice with his surly hum
> 
> Delivering o'er to executors pale
> 
> The lazy yawning drone.


I did not know this text and yes indeed, very good. Genius even! Am taking colonies up to the heather early tomorrow and am expecting it to be like the opening scenes of the Fassbender Macbeth.

----------

